# Seiko Yellow Monster 13 /300



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

yellow monster $1200??

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Seiko-Yellow-Monster...VQQcmdZViewItem

sam


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

For that price he can keep it


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Incredibly, that's what they go for.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

PhilM said:


> For that price he can keep it





Seamaster73 said:


> Incredibly, that's what they go for.


I still stick by my first comment


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

Now you know why I wanted & bought a Yao Yellow Monster rather than one of these - they are being sold for stupid money...

...also I actually don't like them with a cyclops.

*Simon*


----------



## LandRover (Oct 7, 2006)

mycroft said:


> Now you know why I wanted & bought a Yao Yellow Monster rather than one of these - they are being sold for stupid money...
> 
> ...also I actually don't like them with a cyclops.
> 
> *Simon*


I've purchaced one ... and no where near that amount. But I agree; the cost of ownership is getting steep. They were introduced in '04 at about $300.00USD, and have been climbing since.

Hey, it's a Limited Edition; if it's not for you, so be it. I didn't buy it as a keepsake, I bought it to have as part of a revolving collection. Soon enough, I'll be selling it on, and will (hopefully) at least get my money back.

Some might argue that ANY watch isn't worth the cost; the piece is only worth the amount someone is willing to pay. The YM is a fun piece, a mini-grail if you will; I'm happy to have found one, and when it goes time to sell it on, I'll have no tears.

Have you never paid a tad too much for something? Felt a wee silly for doing so? No? Well I have; but this isn't one of those times ...


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

Good for you LandRover. I meant no disrespect to anyone who has chosen to buy one, I was merely pointing out that for _me _ it did not represent a good Value-For-Money proposition.

The fact that I am a Seiko Monster fan and have chosen to buy three in different colours (Black standard, Orange standard and Yellow Yao) is a matter of record. I originally wanted a standard Yellow LE, but just couldn't justify the price to myself.

The cyclops thing is just me - I don't get on with them anyway and did not understand why Seiko chose to do that when the standard day/date window is so legible...

*Simon*


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

I know Mark (the seller) and he's a good guy. The price is actually in line with what they've been selling of late. It is actually a little bit below what the record for these things is, which was set by a poster at SCWF at about $1300. While they've gone up in price quite dramatically, fo now the price seems to have stabilized somewhere in the $1200-$1300 range.


----------



## LandRover (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello Simon

No offence taken, I understand your views. The YM, to me, represents a piece needed to complete a set. I've almost achieved this set, and once I do, I'll document it in film, then move them on to the next WIS.

Having said that, it really is a unique piece. One of only 300 made, commisioned for the Bangkok Watch Fair. Doesn't mean much in the real world, but good provenance nonetheless. To me, the LE are special because only a handful of folks can own one. I enjoy being one of the lucky people to have one in my possesion, no matter how briefly.









In case I've not said this before, I'll say it now. I really enjoy the honesty and forthrightness of the folks on this forum; I ask a question, and get an answer. A topic is offered, and all manner of opinion comes forth. Some good, some not so good. I appreciate that. All points of view are good, and helps me to expand my understanding of this facinating hobby. Thanks for allowing me to participate ...

Cheers!

Bill


----------

